# What is Your Dream Desk?



## vibrancyy

ill get around to building it sooner or later.


----------



## De-Zant

Ikea galant pretty much is my dream desk. TOO BAD I already have it. Typing this with my keyboard that is sitting on top of my ikea galant.

The ONLY downside is that I wouldn't trust TOO MUCH weight on it. Any number of LCD screens on it is fine, but I won't trust any CRT's on it. I'm quite sure that it would hold, but I just don't wanna risk it. It's an expensive desk with all the addons (Although it's VERY good for the price, check it out online, it's one of the best PC desks). But all desks are expensive, I just don't want to have to waste money on another one...


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Ikea galant pretty much is my dream desk. TOO BAD I already have it. Typing this with my keyboard that is sitting on top of my ikea galant.

The ONLY downside is that I wouldn't trust TOO MUCH weight on it. Any number of LCD screens on it is fine, but I won't trust any CRT's on it. I'm quite sure that it would hold, but I just don't wanna risk it. It's an expensive desk with all the addons (Although it's VERY good for the price, check it out online, it's one of the best PC desks). But all desks are expensive, I just don't want to have to waste money on another one...

Was just looking at those desks and man are they expensive.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime* 
Was just looking at those desks and man are they expensive.









I got one with the A style legs and most of the addons. It cost me 239â‚¬
IMO the A style legs are better than the T style legs (ands sturdier)

Sure it's a lot of money, but you get what you paid for in this case. This desk is pure win.


----------



## Mongol

Dream Desk?

Carbon Fiber Hexadesk

No pricing...not even sure if it went beyond prototype.


----------



## Alfwich

Dream desk is the one I always build. Mount to the floor and the wall and we are good for <$100.

No way I would ever spend crap loads of money on a desk.


----------



## lilraver018

U shaped desk with slide out keyboard, bottom side cabinets and a hutch for books.










This would be fine with me, nothing to fancy, I enjoy simplicity.


----------



## paquitox

My current one (Ikea), with more wall shelves and a new Herman Miller chair.


----------



## Manyak

My dream desk would be the desk I already own, but with a giant hutch that goes all around it instead of only on one side. And the bottom of the hutch would have to be a little bit higher than what it is now (like maybe 3 or 4 inches higher) so that it can fit 30" monitors underneath, with movable arms attaching those monitors to it instead of sitting directly on the desk.

This is it right now:


----------



## Snipe07

Desk I've been thinking about/sketching.... Might build it this summer If I can get the time/motivation to
Attachment 183777


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Ikea galant pretty much is my dream desk. TOO BAD I already have it. Typing this with my keyboard that is sitting on top of my ikea galant.

The ONLY downside is that I wouldn't trust TOO MUCH weight on it. Any number of LCD screens on it is fine, but I won't trust any CRT's on it. I'm quite sure that it would hold, but I just don't wanna risk it. It's an expensive desk with all the addons (Although it's VERY good for the price, check it out online, it's one of the best PC desks). But all desks are expensive, I just don't want to have to waste money on another one...

$240 is the opposite of expensive for a desk. Anyway, I think that desk is kind of ugly.

I have a crappy desk I got for free from a college student who moved out and left it. It works, its too small, and it wobbles. I bought another desk from Salvation Army but what I thought was a plus, legs with drawers for holding stuff, made it unusable for me because I didn't have enough leg room(I'm 6'1")

I really like to get a nice 5' long desk. But that will have to wait until I have more space.

I can't believe so many like/use slide out keyboard shelves. I hate them. They always seem to get in the way. Also, I move my keyboard's position depending on what I am doing and you can't do that with those pull out shelves.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
$240 is the opposite of expensive for a desk.









Really? $240 is cheap for a desk? Color me confused. Sense when is $240 cheap for a quality desk? At best that is average or moderate.


----------



## MC-Sammer

hmm...

well, I can't remeber what it was called but it was the computer built in a clear (plexiglass?) desk

but

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...270-WS-W555-A2 < toss one of these in there

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInf...s%20Family&sw= < seven of these with the pci express extension cables

umm...

and a cup holder.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime* 







Really? $240 is cheap for a desk? Color me confused. Sense when is $240 cheap for a quality desk? At best that is average or moderate.

$240 is EXTREMELY cheap for a desk, and the galant is far from anything even _resembling_ quality. Look at Ethan Allan, Thomasville, Stanley, Bush, or any of the other _real_ furniture brands and $240 will sound like a bargain.

Or hell, just look at this one:


----------



## Skoobs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Snipe07* 
Desk I've been thinking about/sketching.... Might build it this summer If I can get the time/motivation to
Attachment 183777

im fairly certain i have seen that desk at a store somewhere...

THIS one is mine =P


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
$240 is EXTREMELY cheap for a desk, and the galant is far from anything even _resembling_ quality. Look at Ethan Allan, Thomasville, Stanley, Bush, or any of the other _real_ furniture brands and $240 will sound like a bargain.

Or hell, just look at this one:









I would like to see someone gaming on such a desk.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

My desk I built myself is close to my dream desk. I think.










Cost me $43, too.


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
$240 is EXTREMELY cheap for a desk, and the galant is far from anything even _resembling_ quality. Look at Ethan Allan, Thomasville, Stanley, Bush, or any of the other _real_ furniture brands and $240 will sound like a bargain.

Or hell, just look at this one:









Definitely can not see myself or anyone I know gaming on this desk.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirus2012* 
Definitely can not see myself or anyone I know gaming on this desk.

That's because most people can't afford to pay that much money for a desk, nor would most parents buy a desk like that for their kids even if they could.

The point is, $240 is extremely cheap for a desk, and the ikea galant looks and feels like a toy compared to real furniture like that.


----------



## Nilareon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
That's because most people can't afford to pay that much money for a desk, nor would most parents buy a desk like that for their kids even if they could.

The point is, $240 is extremely cheap for a desk, and the ikea galant looks and feels like a toy compared to real furniture like that.

I don't think I would want something like that anyways...


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
That's because most people can't afford to pay that much money for a desk, nor would most parents buy a desk like that for their kids even if they could.

The point is, $240 is extremely cheap for a desk, and the ikea galant looks and feels like a toy compared to real furniture like that.

Yup, but "real" furniture is freaking expensive.

And I, for one, am not a person who has a whole lot of imagination. So I imagined the best table that *I* could get. And here it is.


----------



## ZFedora

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p* 
My desk I built myself is close to my dream desk. I think.










Cost me $43, too.

Cinder block win!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kirus2012* 
I don't think I would want something like that anyways...

I get this feeling you're just trying to troll me now...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Yup, but "real" furniture is freaking expensive.

And I, for one, am not a person who has a whole lot of imagination. So I imagined the best table that *I* could get. And here it is.

Oh yeah it's definitely expensive, and past a certain point isn't worth the money anymore. But that's just it - THESE desks are expensive, the Galant isn't!


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Oh yeah it's definitely expensive, and past a certain point isn't worth the money anymore. But that's just it - THESE desks are expensive, the Galant isn't!

Yes, by "expensive" I meant your desk. lol. THAT is expensive.

Could never imagine spending so much on a desk unless I had 3x huge trinitrons on it.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Yes, by "expensive" I meant your desk. lol. THAT is expensive.

Could never imagine spending so much on a desk unless I had 3x huge trinitrons on it.

You mean like this?


















I used to have three trinitrons on my desk (the reason I bought it in the first place), and didn't even pay that much (relatively speaking). I paid around $900-something, shipped, and it's by far bigger than that $5000 one in the picture, and I absolutely love it.


----------



## SmasherBasher

My desk:

















I win.


----------



## De-Zant

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
You mean like this?


















I used to have three trinitrons on my desk (the reason I bought it in the first place), and didn't even pay that much (relatively speaking). I paid around $900-something, shipped, and it's by far bigger than that $5000 one in the picture, and I absolutely love it.

Yes like that. I remembered that you had them. That's why I mentioned the trinitrons.


----------



## tat2monsta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
My desk:
I win.

thats great.. lets see pics of it all set up.

i built my own and im happy. just a few tweaks to do. holds 2 pc's cost about Â£50 in mats. but has about Â£200+ worth of stickers on it
pic is a little old. had just moved in and built it at this point


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
My desk:

I win.

Very nice









Quote:


Originally Posted by *De-Zant* 
Yes like that. I remembered that you had them. That's why I mentioned the trinitrons.









LOL


----------



## Cacophony

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime* 







Really? $240 is cheap for a desk? Color me confused. Sense when is $240 cheap for a quality desk? At best that is average or moderate.

wow are you serious? $240 is really cheap for a good desk. My thomasville mahogany set me back about 4k and that was 10 years ago. prob worth a lot more now though.


----------



## orbiter

I think I got my ideal one already







Although perhaps a bigger version would be great if there was one available.


----------



## lazi punk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
My desk:

















I win.

dam thats a perfect lan party desk !!!


----------



## IEATFISH

I own the Galant as well. One advantage to it is that the table top surface can be replaced by whatever you like. The legs are sturdy and adding a 2 inch oak door on top makes the whole thing a tank. I like the flat space and the large legroom underneath. Someday, if I have an office, I would like an actual cabinetry built custom desk like Smasher's.


----------



## ghettogeddy

i love home made ones this is mione needs alot more work but so far has only set me back about 75 bucks lol










wish i could get it that clean again lol you dont even want to see how it looks now in the middle of trying to get a larger place cause my parents are in the front room so my office is pretty cluttered with extra stuff we had to move out of the front room


----------



## ntuason

The one I have now, simple and nice.


----------



## airbozo

My dream desk is the one I currently own:










Once I clean some stuff up, I can post a pic with my computers (3), monitors (2x 22", 1x Cintiq), Digital Mixer and speakers. Right now I am remodeling my Kitchen and can barely even get in my office let alone see my desk.

I rarely use the keyboard tray since it hold the KB and mouse for my workstation. My gaming rig's KB & mouse sit on top of the desk. My main grip is that my 21" Cintiq will not fit on this desk properly. I am working with a friend to weld up a new arm that will mount to the side.

My ultimate dream desk I can no longer find. I saw it many years ago at a SIGGRAPH show. It was a complete ergonomic workstation with the option to mount 2 projectors or 2 24" lcd's (it would also fit CRT's), custom cable management, was able to be connected directly to an HVAC system and even an option to rotate automatically to avoid any sun glare. I am trying to find it now.


----------



## Biggs

I personally like SmasherBasher's desk...perfect for when the buddies come over for a LAN party. Too bad there wasn't a way to fit like four of those in a single room


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

This one. http://www.argosyconsole.com/html_in...universal.html


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cacophony*


wow are you serious? $240 is really cheap for a good desk. My thomasville mahogany set me back about 4k and that was 10 years ago. prob worth a lot more now though.


4k









Wow.... I simply cannot justify 4k for a desk. Maye if I were rich and even then I don't know. I mean, 4k? That could be a car or down payment on one. Yikes!


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*


4k









Wow.... I simply cannot justify 4k for a desk. Maye if I were rich and even then I don't know. I mean, 4k? That could be a car or down payment on one. Yikes!


the furniture company i worked for had a line of office furniture that was very expensive i mean 20-30k lol these things had hidden beds and treadmills the works we had one guy buy a set and ill tell you what it was a pain in the ass to deliver lol


----------



## MrBalll

100" long. 36" deep.
Long enough for all my monitors and deep enough to still do paperwork on. Also needs multiple drawers. Pre-installed monitor stands wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## crazyap7

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


This one. http://www.argosyconsole.com/html_in...universal.html











Ouh, god, can't agree with you on that one







It just looks so...clunky.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


My desk:

















I win.


I see only 2 wall outlets and NO LAN terminations. FAIL.









The desk looks beast man. But seriously, a desk like that just deserves a gigabit port about every 2 feet! It would be the Yin to the Yang.


----------



## ericld

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chunky_Chimp*


This one. http://www.argosyconsole.com/html_in...universal.html











Its cool, kinda futuristic, but it also looks like a fold down bench seat from a Ford Econoline Van, or an examination table from a morg.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


That's because most people can't afford to pay that much money for a desk, nor would most parents buy a desk like that for their kids even if they could.

The point is, $240 is extremely cheap for a desk, and the ikea galant looks and feels like a toy compared to real furniture like that.


Compared to real furniture that shouldn't be owned unless you're the president or something.


----------



## EfemaN

Quote:



Originally Posted by *orbiter*


I think I got my ideal one already







Although perhaps a bigger version would be great if there was one available.











You need to clean your fan filters, mister!


----------



## Blameless

Some plain steel monstrosity that is just light enough for me to flip over and use as hard cover against small arms fire.


----------



## Snipe07

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
My desk:









I win.

Where did you get that??


----------



## SmasherBasher

It came with the house when we rented it. We had to have a cable drop put in for internet and there are tons of plugs hidden out of sight. There are 3 wall plates on each end. It's really sweet BUT it gets cluttered quick.


----------



## orbiter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EfemaN* 
You need to clean your fan filters, mister!

Yea ok, here ya go.

Photoshopped? Of course. You wouldn't have expected me to go back in time would you


----------



## Le_Loup

My dream desk,

2 girls, 1 couch.


----------



## Draggin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Le_Loup;11598853*
> My dream desk,
> 
> 2 girls, 1 couch.


no cup involved?


----------



## forty2skates

This is my all time favorite, I designed and installed it into a house I was remodeling for a client. I don't have any finished photos but it eventually got 80sf of glass tops for workspace. All connections and cable management are just under the top and completely hidden.










For now I'll just have to settle for my own(still unfinished) desk. All bamboo and has just barely enough room(when clean) for a set of prints open next to me while I work.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forty2skates*


This is my all time favorite, I designed and installed it into a house I was remodeling for a client. I don't have any finished photos but it eventually got 80sf of glass tops for workspace. All connections and cable management are just under the top and completely hidden.










For now I'll just have to settle for my own(still unfinished) desk. All bamboo and has just barely enough room(when clean) for a set of prints open next to me while I work.











Sweet Setup on the one above. Apparently I need to pay you to do the same for me. Also, your bamboo table... I hear bamboo is relatively cheap compared to most wood and other products... is this true? And where is the best place to get bamboo wood as I hear it is a good sturdy product.


----------



## forty2skates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*


Sweet Setup on the one above. Apparently I need to pay you to do the same for me. Also, your bamboo table... I hear bamboo is relatively cheap compared to most wood and other products... is this true? And where is the best place to get bamboo wood as I hear it is a good sturdy product.


Most bamboo furniture I do takes 3/4" 3 ply material that retails for around $200 a sheet. I get a wholesale discount and buy for ~$125 a sheet. The place I buy from is local to me here in Seattle called Bamboo Hardwoods. They're good to deal with but stock on ply material is often spotty with up to a 6 week lead time if they're out. As far as how that compares to regular ply pricing, it's more expensive that a good shop ply with a maple or oak veneer but cheaper than getting into custom veneers.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *forty2skates*


Most bamboo furniture I do takes 3/4" 3 ply material that retails for around $200 a sheet. I get a wholesale discount and buy for ~$125 a sheet. The place I buy from is local to me here in Seattle called Bamboo Hardwoods. They're good to deal with but stock on ply material is often spotty with up to a 6 week lead time if they're out. As far as how that compares to regular ply pricing, it's more expensive that a good shop ply with a maple or oak veneer but cheaper than getting into custom veneers.


What I don't get is the expense. I mean, the stuff grows pretty fast and they have bamboo farms for stuff like this, etc. Yet hardwoods are getting more and more rare. Kind of odd. But, at any rate I like the look and feel and would be interested in getting some myself. How big is a sheet typically?


----------



## IEATFISH

Most bamboo applications are priced comparatively to nice hardwood, at least in flooring.


----------



## IEATFISH

Most bamboo applications are priced comparatively to nice hardwood, at least in flooring.


----------



## tier

Personally, I'd like this: http://www.kkaudio.com/A1.html. Not ideal if you want multiple monitors though. Would be nice to find some variation of that with room for at least duals but then again, dropping a 27" in there would be sweet.


----------



## jakemfbacon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


My dream desk would be the desk I already own, but with a giant hutch that goes all around it instead of only on one side. And the bottom of the hutch would have to be a little bit higher than what it is now (like maybe 3 or 4 inches higher) so that it can fit 30" monitors underneath, with movable arms attaching those monitors to it instead of sitting directly on the desk.

This is it right now:


















what chair is that


----------



## Manyak

i dunno, i got it at staples


----------



## Xraven771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


i love home made ones this is mione needs alot more work but so far has only set me back about 75 bucks lol










wish i could get it that clean again lol you dont even want to see how it looks now in the middle of trying to get a larger place cause my parents are in the front room so my office is pretty cluttered with extra stuff we had to move out of the front room


nice desk







is that a AE-86 outsude <3


----------



## bobfig

my dream desk would be a U shaped one with some storage but with a lot of table space for stuff. there are a few in here i would love to have but that ain't going to happen. i am in the works on designing one to fit and will probably build early next year when i get more money. the table top is going to be made out of 2 solid doors 90Âº to each other. hopefully i may be able to incorporate a rack on one of the lags where i could mount a 4U server and maybe a switch.


----------



## ACHILEE5

I like my desk








Although I did have to mod it last Christmas Day, for my G25 "H" shift


----------



## philhalo66

anything that doesn't bend in the middle from the weight of my monitor like my current does.


----------



## Shrimpykins

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


My desk I built myself is close to my dream desk. I think.










Cost me $43, too.












I would be scared I would accidentally knock one of the cinder blocks out from under it...


----------



## Little Overclocker/Gamer

Desk+Chair=What I Want









The chair is at the local Staples near me and you have to try it if they have it near you. Sit on a leather seat first and then that one. It's so much softer! I can just sit there all day.


----------



## forty2skates

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*


What I don't get is the expense. I mean, the stuff grows pretty fast and they have bamboo farms for stuff like this, etc. Yet hardwoods are getting more and more rare. Kind of odd. But, at any rate I like the look and feel and would be interested in getting some myself. How big is a sheet typically?


Only a couple of species of bamboo are actually any good as construction materials, almost all of it comes from overseas(Lamboo products are the only that I know of originating in the western hemisphere, and they come up from South America). Climate has to be just right for bamboo and the it all has to be ripped, standardized, glued and laminated before it's in sheet form. The market is also still relatively small for sheet goods keeping production costs up. The moment Lowes and Home Depot start carrying it expect retail prices to fall by ~50%.

Sheets measure 49"x97" BTW


----------



## bumsoil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*



















this one! I WANT IT...

mine works well for now though.


----------



## jfiaff

This thing is pretty damn cool...

  
 You Tube


----------



## fr0st.

The one I built myself









That hexadesk on the first page is sexy.


----------



## Luciender

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Manyak;11682645*
> i dunno, i got it at staples


and what desk is that







?


----------



## tomclancey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilraver018;11554582*
> U shaped desk with slide out keyboard, bottom side cabinets and a hutch for books.
> 
> http://structuredweb.com/sw/swchannel/CustomerCenter/documents/5896/12343/SV-Cherry-U-Shaped-Desk_lrg.jpg
> 
> This would be fine with me, nothing to fancy, I enjoy simplicity.


I have that exact desk! It's really nice, very spacious. Though, I do find myself just cramming more and more stuff in the cabinets! Become more of a mess then anything, really.


----------

